# Oak Hill Lane Cellars Stencil



## rrawhide (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanx to Mike we now have our barrels and other stuff stencilled:







on the side of our barrels
















on our cool room door


and other places too!


rrawhide


these come from www.yankeestencil.com


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 23, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 23, 2011)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 23, 2011)

Did Mike make the stencil for you or just give you the idea?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 23, 2011)

Wade, it was less that $20 at Yankee Stencil


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 23, 2011)

Very cool Rick


----------



## grapeman (Jan 23, 2011)

I think they turned out great. I can see something like that in my future.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 23, 2011)

rrawhide said:


> Thanx to Mike we now have our barrels and other stuff stencilled:
> 
> 
> on the side of our barrels...
> ...





So does this mean you got the tattoo also?


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 23, 2011)

Hehehehehehe......


Yep "real winemakers" sport tats with their winery name!


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 23, 2011)

heheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheeeeeeeeeeeeee


baaaaaaaaawwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 25, 2011)

By the way, I emailed one of my commercial wineries about these stencil. Carrie got excited and already has some ordered. No grass under her feet. And, she is going to order lots more as she has a tasting room and gift/produce/goodie store. I bet they will even go on her windows. You know, you might just get a stencil cheaper than a window/sign painter. hummmm!!


rrawhide


----------

